
Programming Isn't Manual Labor, but It Still Sucks - sea6ear
http://mashable.com/2014/04/30/programming-sucks/
======
sea6ear
Link to the original article (Found it after I submitted the mashable.com one)

[http://stilldrinking.org/programming-
sucks](http://stilldrinking.org/programming-sucks)

